# Illustrator: Export-Fläche beschneiden...



## DerbyStar (19. März 2007)

Wenn ich ein Dokument in Illustator mit 22 x 8,5 erstelle, dann habe ich doch normal den schwarzen rand drum. und wenn ich dann ein pixeldbild über das ganze dokument lege, gehts das auch mal locker über den rand hinaus. soweit sogut, da problem ist nur wenn ich das dann exportiere als pdf oder so speichert er alles inkl dem hintergrundbild das über die eigentlich 22x8,5 hinausgeht. ich dachte aber das müsste beschnitten werden an der schwarzen linie, weil wenn ich das direkt aus illustrator drucke macht er das ja auch. gibt es da eine einstellung?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. März 2007)

Also bei mir wird das beschnitten. Vielleicht hast du einen sehr großen Beschnitt im PDF angelegt.

Gruß


----------

